# Synephrine Is Safe



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Synephrine Is Safe by Scott Welch The Canadian government recently banned the combination of synephrine and caffeine so fat burners with this combination have been pulled from the market. Synephrine is found in a plant called ???Bitter Orange??? or ???Citrus Aurantium??? has introduced many years ago as an ephedra replacement. Despite recent concerns with the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

